# Anyone on the board collect Mego action figures?



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi everybody, I've been admiring your boards for quite some time and decided this morning to make my first post. My name is Rob and I've been collecting Mego toys and action figures for over 12 years. I also own a fan site named Megocentral.com where we have around 400 active members who gather daily to share the hobby with one another on our community message boards.
I was wondering if anybody here collects megos? I posted a pic of a portion of my collection below to hopefully jog your memories.


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

man... cool room . I have a hard plastic Hulk , I think its Mezco though , I have no idea i tried doing a search but.. I t does fit in that spider car you have , I still have mine , no web or roof canopy. Nice set up .


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kudos my friend. I've been working at my collection for quite some time and it's always nice when it's appreciated. What do you guys collect?
Anything vintage from the 70's?


----------



## mama_mia_k (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, what a great collection!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep, I have a few. Nothing like yours though... nice collection. I have all 4 Teen Titans still carded (cards are really nice), Batman, Robin, Batgirl, Hulk, Spiderman, Iron Man, SHAZAM, Superman, THOR, Large 12" Captain America, Large 12" Wonder Woman/Diana Prince (all are mint on card or in box) and this little beauty...


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow Geoff, that boxed Aquaman/Shark is a real show stopper as I'm sure you knew it would. I've seen my share of boxed Sharks in my time but I gotta ask, is that an original box? Also, how long have you had it and please, anything else you can say about it would be appreciated.


Rob


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Well.. yeah.. it's a pretty nice piece for sure. Here's the details. It's an original box, and contents. I bought it about 12 years ago for about $500 or so, as I had never seen this item, and thought it rare and quite nice at the time. It was probably the most I had ever spent on a toy, or collectible. It was due to my memory as a kid, and that I had had every MEGO ever made, but never saw this set, so I just had to have it. It's become one of my prize items in my overall collection, (I've been a collector for 30 plus years) and I have many jaw-opening items for sure.

I've also seen many boxed sets from time to time (on EBAY, etc.), and they have all seemed rather crunched, or fairly poor in the looks department. I've always been quite happy with the condition, color-brillance, and overall sharpness of the set I have. Make me feel my investment wasn't wasted.

Anyway, that's about it on the set.

Regards,

Geoff 




Megocentral said:


> Wow Geoff, that boxed Aquaman/Shark is a real show stopper as I'm sure you knew it would. I've seen my share of boxed Sharks in my time but I gotta ask, is that an original box? Also, how long have you had it and please, anything else you can say about it would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Rob


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

Geoff, first off, what a great story. Imagine landing a boxed Aquaman/Shark playset for $500.00 in that condition. It's really stunning, one of those stories that are fun telling. So you have other jaw dropping items? Sounds like this has the making of an interesting thread. I've got a couple of things that I'd like to share while we're on the subject to start off with. 

I'm not sure if you heard but a few years ago I hosted a three day Mego convention in Manhattan. I ended up having Marty Abrams ( Mego Corp, President), Neal Kublan ( VP of R+D ), Ken Kelly, Neal Adams ( responsible for packaging artwork ) as my Guests of Honor along with hundreds of attendees. You can read about here on my site, Megocentral. I think you'll enjoy the read.

http://www.megocentral.com/FEATUREmegoconMain.html


As far as jaw dropping items go, I think my original Mego counter display box will fall in to that category. Like you, I picked up my box years ago for a fraction of the $7,000.00 that they sell for today, if you can find one that is. Of course we're talking empty. Filled up with original boxes is a totally different story. As a matter of fact, Bruce from FXToys just auctioned off four prototype boxes from four different lines, Super Foes, Super Gals, Monsters and this one below, which features Marvel and DC characters if you can believe that. You won't be seeing that again any time soon between the two fiercely competitive comics publishers. Toy packaging artwork is a passion of mine so the majority of my collection is packaged.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice. I noticed the box in your earlier pics. I've also seen a few of those (empty) on the 'bay from time to time, always quite pricey. For me, that takes things in a different direction for my collecting. I tend to focus on mostly 60s, 70s stuff for the older items, and mainly Superhero (DC overall) for 80s-now. My love of AURORA models mirrors my love of MEGOS. Most of my AURORA models I have two of, Boxed and built up. Here's some pics below of a few of my builds, (Custom Batman/Robin to look like Adam West/Burt Ward), but also Penguin, Wonder Woman, Superboy, and I just finished Superman and will post pics here soon. (Still need to start my Marvel ones). You can click under my name where it says photos to see some more.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Part 2

Hey Rob, I've been to your site many, many times. Great news and info there. I've also read all the "MEGO" stories over the years in the Toy Mags (TOMARTS specifically) when they ran focused coverage on the line, development, etc. Always very interesting to find out all the details about this line and the people who created it.

Some of my older stuff focuses on (besides MEGO and AURORA) old '60's REMCO playsets, Switch N Go playsets, early action figure sets such as Super Powers, Secret Wars, 60s/70s Star Trek, Battlestar Galactica items, lunch boxes, various other stuff and of course comics and more comics.

Regards


----------



## Megocentral (Nov 22, 2008)

*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2602169*

Geoff, first off, thanks for the compliments to my site. I'm sure you know how it is, it's a labor of love that I enjoy immensely. That is a very nice Remco Voyage to The Bottom of the Sea set. While that's a tad before my time it is an item that stops me in my tracks whenever I see it. If's funny that you mention Aurora as I've just started to dabble in the line. I have a brother 4 years my senior so I was exposed to the toys of the late 60's due to him. 
As for toy mags, I used to write for Lee's and ToyShop occasionally and still manage to write a monthly over at Aftimes.com. I try to reach out to the younger generation in hopes that we draw in some new blood. Lincoln, Tomland and AHI knockoffs are a favorite of mine hence the article I wrote below. Give it a go and let me know what you think.


----------

